# how to change a library version number?



## Raffeale (Mar 28, 2021)

I want to use unicorn 1.0.2-rc3, when I use portdowngrade unicron to 1.0.2-rc3 and compile and install it, I also got unicorn 1.0.2 version from pkg info.
Some python module need use unicorn 1.0.2-rc3, how to change this version number?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 28, 2021)

RC implies it's a _release candidate_. 









						Software release life cycle - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Raffeale (Mar 31, 2021)

thanks ,but how to change this version number ,the module need >rc2 and <=rc4


----------



## ljboiler (Mar 31, 2021)

Change the python module to use version 1.0.2 without the -rcX part.
I cannot say how to do this since the python module is unknown.

P.S. Why do people insist on making software that depends on 'release candidates' rather than an official release of a dependent module?


----------



## Raffeale (Mar 31, 2021)

no python module version , it's a package version,the unicorn is a freebsd  package,but the package version is _1.0.2 release even if downgrade the oackage to rc3 the version still apper 1.0.2 but not 1.0.2rc3_


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2021)

Sounds like an XY problem. What exactly are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## Raffeale (Mar 31, 2021)

I try to install pwm tools, it depends on unicorn package, it can't find unicorn 1.0.2rc3 or rc4 it will download from website but it can't compile unicorn from python website package.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2021)

Raffeale said:


> i try to install pwm tools


What's pwm tools? Pulse-Width Modulation? Position Weight Matrix?


----------



## Raffeale (Apr 1, 2021)

i try to install pwm tools, it depends on unicorn package, it can't find unicorn 1.0.2rc3 or rc4 it will download from website but it can't compile unicorn from python website package.


----------



## ljboiler (Apr 1, 2021)

You did not fully answer question from SirDice, so I ask a different question: where is source of pwm tools you are trying to install?
Perhaps pwm tools can be changed to look for unicorn 1.0.2 instead of 1.0.2rc3 or 1.0.2rc4.


----------



## Raffeale (Apr 1, 2021)

sorry,it's pwn tools ,it's a kind of ctf tools,i want to learn it,i download it from github


----------



## mark_j (Apr 1, 2021)

It requires python, so my interest went from 1 to -1 instantly, but if you look at https://docs.pwntools.com/en/latest/index.html it tells you how to build it.
But, I'm willing to bet you'll get some part of it built before it dies needing some other python extension before it dies needing another etc etc until you give up.


----------



## Raffeale (Apr 1, 2021)

it install really easy just python setup.py install ,but it compile unicorn faild,i dint know why.if you have some experience for it ,i really appreciate it


----------



## mark_j (Apr 1, 2021)

I have no experience with this unicorn, but let me say that "it compile unicorn faild" just isn't enough information.
I presume you're using ports to make it? In which case, why don't you show the output here, maybe I or someone else can help?


----------

